# PC-Programm -> und Profibus Master



## Kurt (20 August 2004)

Hallo,
brauche euren Rat:

Aufgabe:
muss mit einem PC-Individualprogramm 'geschreibselt von Kurt', über Profibus mit ABB-Knickies kommunizieren. Des weiteren mit zwei CANbus Kreise.

CAN - kann ich.
Nehme die Softing AC2 und erweitere meinen alten CAN OLEauto Server auf zwei Kreise, oder nehme den OPC Server von Softing.

Profibus:
Nehme also eine Karte die Profibus Master machen kann und einen OPC Server oder....
Aber wie ist das mit der Masterfunktionalität ... sehr komplex oder easy?
Macht ein Profibus OPC Server die Masterfunktionalität mit, oder ist der OPC Server IMMER Slave.

Gibt es was Einfaches um ohne OPC Server einen ProfiMaster zu realisieren, OPC ist ja immer mit LizenzMoneten verbunden.

Gibts Erfahrungen und/oder Empfehlungen an Karten und Software die sich für diesen Zweck gut eignen und idiotensicher sind?

Hat schon mal Jemand mit ABB-Knickies per Profibus gequatscht?
Ist das    oder  . Habe das mal normal seriell gemacht, war echt grauslich. 

Danke für Eure Infos und Tips

Kurt


----------



## edi (21 August 2004)

Hallo Kurt ,

was um alles in der Welt sind denn  ABB- Knickies ? 



Beste Grüße

edi


----------



## Kurt (21 August 2004)

Sorry für die Abkürzung.
Knicki ist ein KnickArmRoboter.

Die orangen Saurier in den Werkshallen.
ein Bild

Kurt


----------



## Kurt (22 August 2004)

Habe etwas geforscht:
sieht so aus und ist auch so logisch, dass wenn man eine Profibus OPC Server einsetzt, das 'Ganze' vom OPC Server gemacht wird.
GSD Datei importieren.
Klick - Konfiguration.
Tags-anlegen.
 Kommunikation gegessen.

Und wie sieht das ohne OPC-Server aus, gibts da eine einfache Lösung?

Kurt


----------



## Kurt (29 September 2004)

Habe aus den Vorschlägen nun entschieden wo ich das Ei hinlege:

Rundum Beckhoff Lösung:
Beckhoff ...
...PC
...Feldbuskarte CAN
...Feldbuskarte Profibus Master
...I/O's
...TwinCAT
...OPC Server.

-> somit ist CAN und Profibus homogen integriert und funktioniert mit dem normalen Restrisiko.

Bei VISU muss ich erst entscheiden ob individual Prog, Citect oder ZenOn.

Kurt


----------

